# Kombi 130R



## Beavers (Oct 5, 2014)

l have a Kombi 130R trimmer and looking for a Carb rebuild Kit. the carb is Zama C1Q, have been told sthil used more than 0ne carb on this trimmer, l am looking for a part Number for the carb kit , is oem kit only availiable or can l get a aftermarket Kit? were do l find a parts list for this trimmer?


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 5, 2014)

Complete carb is $40. Accelerator pumps are usually bad, and sometimes the Welch plugs leak. Not worth rebuilding. For $40 (retail) you get everything new. Bolt on & go.


----------



## Beavers (Oct 6, 2014)

*Up here in Canada complete carbs are 59.95 and kits range 12.00 - 15.00. thanks for the info. l will decide on the whether to Gamble on a rebuild or replacement. *


----------

